# What did you grill this weekend?



## Rat City Hooker

I did some pork spare ribs on my gas kettle grill.

1. Rubbed them down with Lawyers and cracked pepper.
2. Cranked my grill up to high and browned them up.
3. Installed my 2ft chimney,put the ribs in a large deep dish pizza pan with 
apple juice covered with tin foil and cooked at 250 degrees for 2 hrs.
4. Placed ribs on upper grill sauced with Sweet Baby Rays for 20 min, flipped 
and repeated till tender.

They fell apart with a fork.
Larry


----------



## fishdip

Backstraps w/montreal steak seasoning wrapped in bacon w/ morels & tbones marinated in mogue over natural hardwood charcoal.:corkysm55


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

We grill year round in the garage, usually 2-4 times a week. Last week we had:
Ribeyes, Montreal seasoned with grilled zuchinni
Polish sausage, poached then grilled to give them some extra flavor
Chicken, seasoned with wife's special mix
Burgers seasoned with Weber hamburger seasoning

Wife also grilled meqaniq for me one morning for breakfast as well.


----------



## ESOX

Chicken Kebabs.
Salmon steaks.
skewered shrimp & lobster.
Hot dogs.


----------



## davido

Last bag of Walleye fillets and a backstrap. Time to get back on the river.


----------



## fisherlady

Country style ribs and boneless skinless chicken thighs. Made some homemade BBQ sauce that was FANTASTIC!


----------



## fisherjam

fishdip said:


> Backstraps w/montreal steak seasoning wrapped in bacon w/ morels & tbones marinated in mogue over natural hardwood charcoal.:corkysm55


That sounds really good! Might have to try that


----------



## blgoose44

Brisket, Beef ribs, ABT's, and stuffed bell peppers


----------



## Happy Jack

Nice rib eyes Sat on the grill. Got baby backs on the smoker right now.


----------



## alex-v

Rat City Hooker said:


> 1. Rubbed them down with Lawyers and cracked pepper.


Larry,
You have come up with a good use for lawyers. I knew that they had to be good for something.:evil: I know that you meant to say Lawry's... They are part of McCormick and have all kinds of flavorings.
http://lawrys.com/


----------



## Rat City Hooker

alex-v said:


> Larry,
> You have come up with a good use for lawyers. I knew that they had to be good for something.:evil: I know that you meant to say Lawry's... They are part of McCormick and have all kinds of flavorings.
> http://lawrys.com/


 I make my own Lawry's, French Dressing, Ranch Dressing, Outback Steak Seasoning Salt etc. etc.

The wife makes all our soups,hot pockets, hamburger helpers etc. etc.

We eat very little canned or processed food because the chemicals and MSG tears me apart. Also everything tastes better.

Larry


----------



## SKUNK

Rib eyes on Fri.
Burgers on Sat.
Roadside Chicken on Sun.


----------



## junkman

Sunday I did Coke can chicken on the uds.


----------



## fishmagnetmike

we made tenderloin and lake trout fillets and chicken cooked with hickory wood was soooo good


----------



## eyeopenner

Pork tenderloin with huge tiger prawns brushed with garlic butter


----------



## junkman

I'm about 5 hours into a pork shoulder now and also did a beef roast earlier.


----------



## Big K

Just finished a couple T-Bones for my wife and I. Well done for her, which should be outlawed in my opinion but to each their own, and medium rare for me. Nothing short of outstanding!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Big K said:


> Just finished a couple T-Bones for my wife and I. Well done for her, which should be outlawed in my opinion but to each their own, and medium rare for me. Nothing short of outstanding!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Did T-bones on Saturday. Since I enlarged my orifice can get 600 degrees with the lid on. I put them on for 10 mins no lid, remove the steaks replace lid for 10 mins to bring up the heat, remove lid grill other side of steaks for ten mins without lid. Steaks come out like at a steak house, nice an dark outside and rare inside.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

Lamb. Lots of lamb.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burksee

It was a busy weekend around our house, the only thing we had time to grill was some vienna hotdogs, nothin better than a little burnt dog skin!

My wife who I would never let near the grill is actually getting rather good at putting the bark on a grilled dog!


----------



## junkman

Pulled the pork shoulder out of the uds at about 9 hours the bone fell out of the meat and the meet was very tender.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Seasoned up a round steak
Browned it up on the grill at high heat
Placed it in a pan with apple juice & covered with tin foil
Continued to cook for about 40 mins at 300 degrees
Came out tender and very tasty
Larry


----------



## 88luneke

Made brats tonight. 

Sautéed some onions and peppers with spices and olive oil, poured some Amber Ale in and the brats. Brought it to a boil and then let it simmer for about 20 minutes. 

Touch of brown on the grill and back into the beer bath


----------



## RippinLipp

I ended up doing a 5lb pork loin, slab of baby back ribs, and a few steak and chicken kabobs.. did them on the grill.. wanted to do the ribs and loin in the smoker but I need to replace a part on it...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rat City Hooker

RippinLipp said:


> I ended up doing a 5lb pork loin, slab of baby back ribs, and a few steak and chicken kabobs.. did them on the grill.. wanted to do the ribs and loin in the smoker but I need to replace a part on it...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Looks good hope you had a bunch of people to eat it up.
I did breakfast sausage links so we didnt have to heat up the house.:lol:
Tomorrow I am smoking 5lb of venison pastrami.
Larry


----------



## RippinLipp

Another good weekend of grilling!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rat City Hooker

RippinLipp said:


> Another good weekend of grilling!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Holy to moly, you sure like to grill.:lol:
Soooooooooo what time do we eat?:lol:

Am doing venison, bacon, onion burgers on the grill and smoking up about 15lbs of salmon for the freezer.

2lb venison
1lb bacon
1 large onion
1 handful of bread crumbs if needed.
Larry


----------



## Firefighter

10 lbs of seasoned Michigan Elk burger, some aspargus, and zucchini. Just bought a new smoker and seasoned it tonight. Tomorrow, it'll be full of pork shoulder!


----------



## RippinLipp

My phone died on me so I didn't get the pics of the ribeyes The burgers on the charcoal grill is bear and there's also lamb kabobs which is done up like gyros meat..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke

Baby Back Ribs 

My lady cooked them all day while I was workin, got home put them on the grill, brushed the glaze on and boom! Tasty!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

I smoked a Ring Bologna,apple and wild cherry wood in my weber untill the casing split. Good stuff.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

Saturday, fresh polish sausage, smoked and grilled.

Sunday: beef brisket rubbed and slow smoked with hickory

Monday: Baby backs, rubbed and again slow smoked over hickory

Here's a great all purpose rub for beef and pork that we simply love

1 of the 6 oz cans of Hungarian paprika, hot if you wish
1/4 cup either kosher or sea salt
1/4 fresh ground black pepper
1/4 cup sugar 
2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper, more if you like it hotter.

put it all in a ziplock and you have a lot of rub at a fraction of the price of prepared stuff at the store.


----------



## Flag Up

Sunday - grilled shrimp and scallops in one tray and brocoli, bean sprouts and sweet onion in the other.
Monday - smoked chicken wings and pork loin.


----------



## wartfroggy

Monday I did some Ribeyes, corn on the cob, and asparagus on the grill, along with some coconut crusted walleye nuggets fried on the side burner. Not a bad way to drink a beer(s) and enjoy some time out on the deck.
Wish I had taken some pics....but those walleye nuggets were the real deal! Will be doing them alot more often.


----------



## MiketheElder

Cpt.Chaos said:


> We grill year round in the garage, usually 2-4 times a week. Last week we had:
> Ribeyes, Montreal seasoned with grilled zuchinni
> Polish sausage, poached then grilled to give them some extra flavor
> Chicken, seasoned with wife's special mix
> Burgers seasoned with Weber hamburger seasoning
> 
> Wife also grilled meqaniq for me one morning for breakfast as well.


What the heck is meqaniq?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

MiketheElder said:


> What the heck is meqaniq?


Middle Eastern sausage, made from lamb, a bit spicy...excellent when poached in stewed tomatoes. Sojok is another sausage from the middle east that is very tasty as well.


----------



## tmilldrummer

Had the wife fire up the charcoal for me when I was headed home tonight, then I pulled my fresh bass fillets out of the fridge and tossed them in olive oil with lemon pepper and a little miss dash. then I threw them on the grill and basted them with some butter. Tasted amazing, guess I'll have to go catch some more soon.


----------



## junkman

Ok I have not been grilling anything really exciting latly just the normal burgers chicken and what not.But the manor in wich I'm grilling has been kind of exciting.I have been using lump charcoal that I made in my own kiln.The kiln is an open top drum loaded with hardwood and thrown into a bonfire for the night.


----------



## Firefighter

I went out and picked me up a propane smoker the other day...MAN I've been missing out on some good eats!

I smoked 2 pork shoulders already. The one I finished last night split on it's own and the bone fell out. Melted apart with a spoon. MMMMMMmmmmm!

Also smoked a 4 lb Prime Rib roast as a surprise for the wife (it's her favorite). Came out amazing.

Finally, I've smoked 3 blocks of medium cheddar and a block of pepperjack. 

I don't think I've turned the thing off in 5 days!

I have a new addiction!


----------



## 88luneke

Firefighter said:


> I went out and picked me up a propane smoker the other day...MAN I've been missing out on some good eats!
> 
> I smoked 2 pork shoulders already. The one I finished last night split on it's own and the bone fell out. Melted apart with a spoon. MMMMMMmmmmm!
> 
> Also smoked a 4 lb Prime Rib roast as a surprise for the wife (it's her favorite). Came out amazing.
> 
> Finally, I've smoked 3 blocks of medium cheddar and a block of pepperjack.
> 
> I don't think I've turned the thing off in 5 days!
> 
> I have a new addiction!


Que drooling sound.... That sounds amazing.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Saturday, fresh polish sausage, smoked and grilled.
> 
> Sunday: beef brisket rubbed and slow smoked with hickory
> 
> Monday: Baby backs, rubbed and again slow smoked over hickory
> 
> Here's a great all purpose rub for beef and pork that we simply love
> 
> 1 of the 6 oz cans of Hungarian paprika, hot if you wish
> 1/4 cup either kosher or sea salt
> 1/4 fresh ground black pepper
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 2 tablespoons garlic powder
> 2 tablespoons onion powder
> 2 tablespoons chili powder
> 2 teaspoons cayenne pepper, more if you like it hotter.
> 
> put it all in a ziplock and you have a lot of rub at a fraction of the price of prepared stuff at the store.


Please forgive me for quoting myself, but this rub also makes a great marinade. I used it on some flat iron steaks last night and they came out excellent.

1/4 cup prepared rub
1/4 oil
1/4 cup apple cider vingar

Mix well, place meat in bag with marinade for 2 hours, cook to your desired level of temp.


----------



## jerrob

Firefighter said:


> I went out and picked me up a propane smoker the other day...MAN I've been missing out on some good eats!
> 
> I smoked 2 pork shoulders already. The one I finished last night split on it's own and the bone fell out. Melted apart with a spoon. MMMMMMmmmmm!
> 
> Also smoked a 4 lb Prime Rib roast as a surprise for the wife (it's her favorite). Came out amazing.
> 
> Finally, I've smoked 3 blocks of medium cheddar and a block of pepperjack.
> 
> I don't think I've turned the thing off in 5 days!
> 
> I have a new addiction!


Can anyone recommend a good quality propane smoker (website)? The electric ones I've bought seem to be very short lived.

PM please, I don't wanna hijack this delicious thread, LOL. Thanks


----------



## Firefighter

Lemon pepper beer can chicken...

GONE

How did I live without my propane smoker???


----------



## PA BUCK 2

Smoked a ham and a backstrap this weekend. 

The ham came out awesome- everyone that was at the house loved it and many asked if I would smoke a ham for family Easter next year. Super easy and tasted great!!!

The backstrap was also very good. Wrapped in bacon and smoked to an internal temp of about 140.... 

I used Cherry wood on these.... The ole charcoal smoker was chugging along for about 4.5 hours on the ham at about 200 degrees. I used a dry rub and smoked it uncovered for about 2.5 hours and then foil wrapped and added pineapple juice for another 2 hours. 

The backstrap was on for about 1.5 hours and then pulled.

I am glad I have leftovers of both!!!!


----------



## junkman

Smoked some beef ribs and a turkey in the uds.Sorry no pictures the stuff always disaperes to fast.:lol:


----------



## MSUICEMAN

Just pulled 2 full st. Louis slabs out pf the new smoker. The XL definitely shines for that. They are resting, foiled. I like mine dry, with any sauces on the side. Will try to remember to take pics.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 88luneke

Firefighter said:


> Lemon pepper beer can chicken...
> 
> GONE
> 
> How did I live without my propane smoker???


Is there a salivating icon?


----------



## MSUICEMAN

Needs a higher temp cycle to render out a bit more fat for my liking but it was tasty.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burksee

Wow Steve, those look great!


----------



## MiketheElder

Looks tasty!

One thing I've found is that I don't care for too much soot on my food so I either put aluminum foil on top of my wood box and punch three or four holes in it or I cover a rack with tinfoil between my smoke source and the food. The foil looks like it's covered with creosote when I'm done cooking.


----------



## Firefighter

Smoked backstrap wrapped with bacon and stuffed with 3 cheeses, onions, mushrooms, and spinich.

Stuffed smoked jalapenos as a side (didn't do a very good job of removing the guts, because these things are ON FIRE:lol.


----------



## Burksee

Firefighter said:


> Smoked backstrap wrapped with bacon and stuffed with 3 cheeses, onions, mushrooms, and spinich.
> 
> Stuffed smoked jalapenos as a side (didn't do a very good job of removing the guts, because these things are ON FIRE:lol.


Hey Jason, if you're ever looking for a second opinion or someone to boost your ego on your culinary skills I'm only a stones throw away!


----------



## Firefighter

Lol!


----------



## MiketheElder

Caught a few walleye today, one a nice 4 lber. Looks like bacon-wrapped walleye on the grill for my wife and me.


----------



## Outdoorsman17

MiketheElder said:


> Looks tasty!
> 
> One thing I've found is that I don't care for too much soot on my food so I either put aluminum foil on top of my wood box and punch three or four holes in it or I cover a rack with tinfoil between my smoke source and the food. The foil looks like it's covered with creosote when I'm done cooking.



:lol::lol:That's not soot, it's called bark. Every pit master strives for it, just saying.

great job on the grilling boys


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Did some very beefy short ribs in the smoker. Dont have to tell you how good they where just look at the grin on my dogs face.











My home made red neck smoker.


----------



## junkman

I started a pork shoulder and loin at 4:00a.m. to be ready for dinner at 4:00p.m. and just threw my ribs in at noon.All in the uds.As of now it is still running on the samee load of charcoal that I started at 3:30 this morning.Temp is at 225-250.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

I just lit the lump and hickory for a fatty in the smoker, will be doing dogs and burgers tonight...

havea safe and happy 4th everyone!


----------



## junkman

Cpt.Chaos said:


> I just lit the lump and hickory for a fatty in the smoker, will be doing dogs and burgers tonight...
> 
> havea safe and happy 4th everyone!


 Did you get a uds?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

junkman said:


> Did you get a uds?


No, still got my brinkman, works good as long as you tend it. I need to see if my brother can hook me up with some of his homemade lump charcoal  from the rumors I hear it last a long time...

I'm probably gonna build a medium sized permanent smoker outside this fall so I can do more cold smoking and handle whole salmon, cod and other fish.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

What was the size of the butt and the temo on the smoker? 8 hours seems fast but it does look fine and I see you had a probe.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

Grilling up some marinated duck wrapped in bacon tonight!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spoonfed

MSUICEMAN said:


> What was the size of the butt and the temo on the smoker? 8 hours seems fast but it does look fine and I see you had a probe.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


It was a small 6 pound butt and I smoked it to 190 then wrapped it in foil and continued till 205 . Then let it rest in the cooler (no ice) for another 1 1/2 hrs wrapped in a towel and foil. I kept temp in smoker at 225-250.

It was falling apart.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MSUICEMAN

Ah. I haven't done a butt smaller than 10 yet. I got two 11lbers in the freezer that I'm going to cut in half to bring the cook time down.

My last one went for 18.5 hours before letting it sit.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PA BUCK 2

It was a party weekend (long) at our house on the lake. Thursday wesmoked 4 racks of ribs and two chickens. Friday we smoked two venison backstraps, a tritip (which was the first time I did one and it was fabulous) and some catfish (lady was supposed to be bringing trout but showed up with catfish we went with it), Saturday we did a 8lbs bone in pork shoulder and 8lbs of brisket. Smoke overload!!!!!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN

Smoked 18 lbs of trout and salmon on Sunday... yum!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HAWKEYE29

spoonfed said:


> Smoking a butt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This butt looks like a million bucks!! I did a butt with 2 racks of ribs and a bbq and jalapeno fatty. Still have a work phone from ....well....2000....:rant: Sad thing is is that my wife is in IT at HP!!:lol: She married a *******!!


----------



## Quack Addict

Venison back strap wrapped in bacon with a little bit of Montreal seasoning. Burgers for the kids and friends that don't care for venison (???). A few sweet peppers to add color and flavor. Some Yukon Gold taters and Vidalia onions with a little butter in the foil wraps. Cooked over a mix of cherry and hickory that I burned down to charcoal...


----------



## woodlandgirl

Smoked 2pork butts 225/6hrs then put parkay and brown sugar on bottom of foil,wrapped butts tight then another3hrs at 225.did pulled pork with 2flavors sweet baby ray with a few tablespoons condensed sweetened milk mixed in!had tailgate picnic after fishing tourney.grandkids said best pulled pork they ever had.felt great since I am a newbie to smoking.i am in awe of you folks!!!!


----------



## bowhuntordie

I did a brisket, not trying to pat myself on the back but it came out great. First one I did on my big green egg 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasputin

ABTs!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boomstick

First time smoking Lamb Chops and an old recipe for Country Stye Ribs! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasputin

boomstick said:


> View attachment 41045
> View attachment 41046
> 
> First time smoking Lamb Chops and an old recipe for Country Stye Ribs!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Tell me about those lamb chops. Pretty good?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rysalka

Did a fresh ham from a wild hog, killed in Louisiana.
Was darn good, used dry rub and cooked about 6 hours slow.
Took left overs and made pork BBQ....maybe better than the ham.


----------



## boomstick

Rasputin said:


> Tell me about those lamb chops. Pretty good?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'll do them again like that. All I put on them was olive oil, salt, pepper and oregano from the old country! Smoked for 1.5 hrs . Med to med rare! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasputin

boomstick said:


> I'll do them again like that. All I put on them was olive oil, salt, pepper and oregano from the old country! Smoked for 1.5 hrs . Med to med rare!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sounds good. What temp did you maintain?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spoonfed

Caribbean jerk chicken. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boomstick

Rasputin said:


> Sounds good. What temp did you maintain?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Never more than 180-200. Once the inside hits 160, I pull them. Thiner chops took less time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Schmitz87

The steaks are marinated pork neck. Marinade made out of garlic butter and fresh herbs from the garden. 

The reynolds packs hold sweet potato wedges only salted with lime salt and extra vergin olive oil. 

The fish is a gilthead. Filled fith diced peppers. Rubbed in salt n pepper and the cuts are filled with garlic butter. 


With that came a fresh german dry riesling and a dinner on the porch in the sun. 

Life is good!

Have a nice weekend!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhuntordie

Last night I did some marinated venison steaks and blackened mahi with fresh lime juice. It was a big hit, everybody loved it 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Next Bite

Grilled walleye over the weekend hard to beat.


----------



## sfw1960

Johnsonville Beer Brats over apple wood in the Weber....

:corkysm55 :corkysm55


----------



## boomstick

We started a little early today. Finished these up for the weekend. Venison Salami snack sticks. 60% pork 40% Bambi dad. Plan on doing the other 5 lbs Saturday morning. Adding pepper and wine to the next batch.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Smoked 7lbs of meatstixs, 4lbs of venison pastrami and a small pork roast for the wife and I for lunch. Was going to take pics but the roast disappeared by the time I thought of it.
Larry


----------



## 88luneke

Grilled a pizza. Luckily this app won't let me post the pic......wth. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rat City Hooker

88luneke said:


> Grilled a pizza. Luckily this app won't let me post the pic......wth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How do you do it.
Larry


----------



## 88luneke

The pizza or the pic? Lol

Pizza was with the charcoal about 10-11" below the pizza pan and spread out evenly with regard to the pan. Temperature was maintained around 350 for approximately 20 minutes. 

The picture, which I just tried to upload again, keeps coming up as "this is an invalid file." Even though I've posted pictures on several occasions prior to these most recent posts. I think the app just gets finicky from time to time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DLHirst

8 3/4 lb Pork Shoulder.


----------



## Lunker

Last couple of weeks, 20 bean okra eggplant into "hummus", Crab apple butter and sauce , apple smoked chicken legs, apple smoked porkchops..,


----------



## josheupmi

Pizza on the kamado. 550-600, for 5-7 minutes....yum yum

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

Got a little frisky this morning and pulled out a venison roast to stuff and smoke. 

Filleted it out the best I could and stuffed it with spinach, red peppers, onion, mushrooms, pepper jack, colby, and sharp cheddar. 

Rolled it up and seasoned the outside with pepper, salt, garlic powder, cumin, crushed red peppers, and Italian seasoning mix. Wrapped the beaut in bacon after seasoned. 

Before:









4 hours at 225 later:

















It was FANTASTIC. However next time I'll fillet it thinner to fit more stuff inside and cook it with one end closer to the heat and one end away as the lady likes medium well to well and I like medium rare to medium. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Ingredients;
1 lb bacon
16 jalapenos
32 tater tots
6 pack of beer :evil: Helps with grill flame ups. :lol:












Cook on indirect heat. I have a kettle grill with a smoker chimney. I put a pizza pan on the lower grill for a deflector and the poppers on the upper griil. 









Enjoy.
Larry


----------



## josheupmi

Salmon tonight

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rat City Hooker

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/20140101_170943_resized.jpg[/IMG


[IMG]http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/20140101_170918_resized.jpg

We are doing fine. It was contained to the back of the attached 2 car garage. Did loss some power and the laundry room due to burnt wires and frozen pipes.
It happened new years day.
HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR
CAUSE WE ARE CAUSE WE SURVIVED THE FIRE
LARRY & vAL


----------



## Next Bite

Glad you and your family are ok, it could have been much worse. Happy New Year!


----------



## Priority1

Larry, I'm glad Val and you are OK. Give a holler if you need any help. From now on try and keep the grilling to meat and fish.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Priority1 said:


> Larry, I'm glad Val and you are OK. Give a holler if you need any help. From now on try and keep the grilling to meat and fish.


Thanks Frank.
It will be while before I can grill or smoke anything on my back deck.:sad::sad::sad:
Larry


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Next Bite said:


> Glad you and your family are ok, it could have been much worse. Happy New Year!


Yes it could have been. What a mess.
Happy New Year.
Larry


----------



## M.Schmitz87

Dont let this thread die guys!

Take a mid sized potato and cut it like I did.
Put cheese slices in the open cut.
Olive oil, herbal salt and balsamico on top.
Wrap those babies up in reynolds and slam em on the grill. Indirect heat for about 40 minutes.
Oh its on!
Also grilled self marinated turkey steaks. 
Enjoying it in the sun with a chilled bone dry riesling.
Single barrel selection JD for dessert.



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

